# The Demise of the Grown Man



## JohnPBailey (26 d ago)

The worst social experiment the military has ever done was putting women in places of authority, including drill sergeants, over grown men.
My 1908-born grandfather served in the World War II American army. The whole notion of a woman drill sergeant would never have been known to him. His outfits would have also been segregated back then.

The American military has many woes these days.


----------



## JohnPBailey (26 d ago)

General Patton is the gold standard for old-fashioned iron military toughness and diamond discipline. This is what America needs now more than ever before.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

This is why. 

Hard times create strong men. Strong men create good times. Good times create weak men. And, weak men create hard times.

We are nearing the end of this cycle.


----------

